
German Environmental Minister Returned Tesla Model S Over Charging Range Anxiety - Tomte
https://jalopnik.com/german-environmental-minister-returned-tesla-model-s-ov-1798363790
======
phnofive
Bad title. The car was impractical for his role.

> In an internal memo, a senior aide explained to one of the state’s fleet
> managers in June that while the Tesla’s performance was superior to other
> EVs in the market, it was nonetheless “ill suited” for official business
> given the distances Remmel needed to cover in North Rhein-Westphalia.

> Not only was the certified European range of 500 kilometers (311 miles)
> impossible to achieve, even 400 km could not be realized with a fully
> charged battery, the aide said. That meant in practice the environment
> minister could travel only as far as 150 km before being forced to turn back
> — otherwise “the style of driving has to be adjusted to an extreme degree to
> the charge status of the battery.”

------
netsharc
Saw a model S in a car show. Got in the back seat. Is it just me or is your
body position in the back more of a crouch? I assumed it's because of the
thick battery-laden floor.

